#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASM Handbooks Complete set of 21 Volumes ( American Society for Metals )

## sasirkumar

Hi all




Here i am sharing *ASM Handbooks American Society for Metals (21 Volumes)*
 





**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For non-rapidshare friends
I will upload  all the links in mediafire & post in my next post

Regards
Sasikumar


See More: ASM Handbooks Complete set of 21 Volumes ( American Society for Metals )

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi friends


In my previous post Vol 3 link is the same link as Vol 2 (repetition)

You can download Vol 3 from Here







**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*Regards*
* Sasikumar*

----------


## zlith

thanks!!

----------


## nnreddy

Thanks for sharing good handbooks.

----------


## crusades

fantastic!!

----------


## maestrolimpio

Great Collection Sasirkumar ...........Thank you in advance for your future mediafire downloads

----------


## Paldex

Excellant collection.

Thankyou Mr.Sasi Kumar........

----------


## tinku

Check the link for:

1. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 1
Description:
Properties and Selection: Irons, Steels, and High-Performance Alloys
Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 2
Description:
Properties and Selection: Nonferrous Alloys and Special-Purpose Materials
Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 3
Description:
Alloy Phase Diagrams
Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 4
Description:
Heat Treating
Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 5
Description:
Surface Engineering
Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 6
Description:
Welding, Brazing, and Soldering
Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 7
Description:
Powder Metal Technologies and Applications
Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tinku

Check the link for:

8. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 8
Description:
Mechanical Testing and Evaluation

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 9
Description:
Metallography and Microstructures
Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 10
Description:
Materials Characterization
Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

11. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 11
Description:
Failure Analysis and Prevention

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

12. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 12
Description:
Fractography

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

13. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 13
Description:
Corrosion

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

13A. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 13-A
Description:
Corrosion: Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

14. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 13-A
Description:
Corrosion: Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

15. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 15
Description:
Casting

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

16. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 16
Description:
Machining

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

17. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 17
Description:
Nondestructive Evaluation and Quality Control

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


18. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 18
Description:
Friction, Lubrication, and Wear Technology

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

19. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 19
Description:
Fatigue And Fracture

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

20. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 20
Description:
Materials Selection and Design

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

21. Title: ASM Metals HandBook Volume 21
Description:
Composites

Links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Paldex

Dear Mr.Sasi Kumar,

In your first post Vol 21 link is the same link as Vol 20 (repetition)

Can you please upload it.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## hsngrms

thanks sasikumar.
please upload in mediafire  :Frown:

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx sasirkumar

----------


## mbc.engg

Thank you sasirkumar...

See More: ASM Handbooks Complete set of 21 Volumes ( American Society for Metals )

----------


## keralaboyz

Dear Sasi Kumar

It is possible to up in "http://mihd.net/" this server. I am not able to download from rapidshare. I my company is blacklisted the rapidshare site.

Thanks in advance

Joe New Delhi

----------


## keralaboyz

Dear Sasi Kumar

It is possible to upload ASM (21) volumens in "http://mihd.net/" this server. I am not able to download from rapidshare. I my company is blacklisted the rapidshare site.

Thanks in advance

Joe New Delhi

----------


## ify09

Dear Sasir Kumar,

it is kind of you , that you have uploaded such useful books which i uused to read in Library when i was in Reliance refinery.
i have downloaded Heat treatment Vol.4 and corrosin Vol-13 but for welding and brazing vol.6 there is error. could you pls. revive it.

----------


## knvchaitanya

rapidshare links r dead please upload all the links in mediafire & could u please sent those links to my mailid chaitu226@yahoo.com

----------


## laxman2341

Hello sasirkumar,
i want volume-9, it shows error in repidfire.
plz share.

----------


## SIMONDT

You are my "new best friend" .... very good work! :Eagerness:

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friends,
please send me the link without rapidshare and mihd.net. kindly send it to me also. 
regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## racp12

All links are dead. 
Could anybody, please, upload the files for ASM Materials Handbook?
Thanks in advance

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friends

please find asm books in drop box link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards
sudharsanam B

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friends

please find asm books in drop box link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards
sudharsanam B

----------


## mehta_pathik

Dear Mr. sudharsanam B,

The links are dead, can you please reupload or reprovide the links for download the content.

Thanks & in advance...

Pathik

----------


## Nabili

Dear Sudharsanam, please upload asm handbook volume 11. Thanks in advance

See More: ASM Handbooks Complete set of 21 Volumes ( American Society for Metals )

----------


## piratininga

colecao completa 21 volumes
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ipoel123

> colecao completa 21 volumes
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks a lot

----------


## ozeri2

Thank you!

----------


## pchiavone

thanks!!!!!

----------


## mol_kres

Greatttt.....Thanks....

----------


## ify09

Thanks a lot Pal.

----------


## AYIBOGAN

Thank you mate.

----------


## piratininga

see here!
Updated files Vol 1 -23 (45 total)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

